# اعلان افتتاح منتديات الدعم الفني المسيحي للمنتديات المسيحيه



## MATTEW (7 مارس 2010)

*سلام و نعمه المسيح مع الكل 

طبعا الموضوع ده كان من زمان جدا و هو منتدي لدعم المنتديات المسيحيه و طبعا كان مجاني 

الأسف تم حزف المنتدي لظروف خاصه 

يعتذر صاحب المنتدي عن هذا 

سلام المسيح مع الكل 
 *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 مارس 2010)

تم التسجيل
الرب ينجح طريقكم


----------



## menamansour2008 (20 مايو 2010)

عفوا المنتدي مش شغال


----------



## holiness (27 مايو 2010)

المنتدى غير شغال


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)




----------



## menamansour2008 (29 مايو 2010)

هو المنتدي ده كان شغال وكان فيه حاجات حلوة خالص بس مش عارف ايه اللي حصلة


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2010)

مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------

